# Index finger neuropathy



## NaliniAAPC (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
How would you code Index finger neuropathy icd 9 cm?Shall i take 355.9? there is separate code for Arm and leg.Please help me to conclude the icd 9.

Thanks,
Nalini CPC


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 15, 2011)

Please check 354.9.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 16, 2011)

I also use the 354.9


----------

